# An Unusual Question



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

I just got into these giant cichlids. used to do Africans but they were to sissyfied. In my 135 gal. I have:

2 buttikoferi
2 midas/red devils
2 jack dempseys
2 texas cichlids
2 jaguars (managuense)
2 black belts
2 flower horns (I think one is a wild trimac and the other is a real flower horn)
2 red terrors
2 green terrors
2 frontosas
2 paratalipia polleni

My question is which ones will I end up with when all is said and done? I plan on keeping the survivors for the remainder of thier lives. I am an expierenced aquarist, but I'm tired of wondering which large cichlid is the best?  So my little "arena" will tell me the answer I need to know. If I'm gonna have a fish for years, it's gonna have to earn it's spot. BTW nothing is coming out of the tank, no matter what happens.

Who will be there in the end? I'd like to hear some predictions and opinions on what will be there in the end. Thanks guys, and have a nice day.


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

Do you want to know which fish will end up killing the rest? Please tell me that I misunderstand your question, and that you don't have such a blatant, pathological disregard for living creatures.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

Sue Gremlin said:


> Do you want to know which fish will end up killing the rest?
> 
> 
> > Wasn't going to be so blatant...but...
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

double post sorry


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

Wow. My answer to your question is that I think you should get rid of all of your fish. Take them back to the fish store.


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

Then I think perhaps you seek therapy and try and figure out why you feel the need to select for the toughest fish. You know, what sort of inadequacy you have that gives you the need to compensate. 

Do you fight pitbulls, too?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Heh, heh... don't feed the trolls, Sue Gremlin.


----------

